# Going from 20x20 garage to half that garage and 10x14 shed....



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

So I've been doing my woodworking in an non climate controlled attached 20×20 garage and I was getting the bug to make it completely and entirely a wood shop until I bought a mustang recently which I now park in 1 bay of my garage. It's my 2nd love, an equal loved hobby to woodworking and both require a lot of space unfortunately. I've been toying with the idea of leaving 1 bay for all the dimensioning machines. So the 8" jointer, the table saw, and the planer in the 1 bay of the garage and then turning my 12×14 shed into a hand tool woodshop. (which is how I like to do my woodworking other than dimensioning stock). So I just put a new roof on the shed and then I'm thinking I'm going to add 2 windows, a double door, and run electric out to that for lighting, heating, and cooling. I figure I can store my lumber in the garage where it resides now and dimension all my stock in the 1 bay of the garage and then move everything right into the hand tool workshop. 12×14 is small, but seems fine for the handtool work I do. I generally don't work with plywood and if I do, I use my track saw and it's rarely. I know how to dimesnion stock by hand as well and have the tools if I ever decide to go completely neander, but it's nice to have access to at least the jointer and planer. Does anyone woodwork out of a space about that size and how does it work out? Right now the garage is as crammed as can be with the workbench and handtools and etc and it leaves very little room to work on projects. At least with 2 spaces set up to do different things, I think I can make it work.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't see why not.

I would need my band saw and drill press in the hand tool shop.
And power for sanding tools.


----------

